# Dahn und Umgebung



## wolfgangx1 (17. September 2002)

Wo muß ich denn suchen wenn ich etwas über Dahn und Umgebung wissen möchte, ist das etwa die Ostpfalz oder gibt es noch ein anderes Forum für diese Region.
Ich war vor 2 Wochen in der Gegend und konnte mich richtig gut auf den dortigen Trails austoben.
1500 HM und 50 KM sind dort ohne Probleme möglich und Trails ohne Ende, wenn man sie findet. 
Mein Tip einfach mal hinfahren, oder gibt es hier im Forum vielleicht Mitglieder die sich dort gut auskennen und ein paar gute Touren auf Lager haben.
Ich bin auch interressiert an guten Touren!!!


----------



## shredhead (18. September 2002)

http://www.dahner-felsenland.de/

Bin nächste Woche dort und will in Rodalben den Felsenwanderweg abfahren (ca. 40 km Singletrail).

Grüße

Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfgangx1 (19. September 2002)

Was ist denn nächste Woche, oder meinst Du das Wochenende?
Bringst Du schon Erfahrung mit was die Strecken angeht, die von der Kurverwaltung vorgeschlagen werden, (ich meine den Felswanderweg).
Meine letzte Tour war auch nicht ohne, habe sie noch in bester Erinnerung.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## shredhead (19. September 2002)

Hallo Wolfgang,

der Felswanderweg ist noch Neuland für mich, kennen ihn nur vom "hörensagen".

Ansonsten kenne ich mich im Elsaß um Ober-/Niedersteinbach etwas aus, habe dazu aber keine Tourenbeschreibungen, da ich hier immer ins "blaue hinein" losgefahren bin. 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## wolfgangx1 (19. September 2002)

Hallo Ralf, ich habe noch eine PDF Datei von der Tour die ich vor 3 Wochen gefahren bin. Die Tour ging rund um Dahn ca. 45 KM/1400 HM recht abwechslungsreich zu fahren, wenn Du die Beschreibung haben möchtest melde Dich kurz bei mir, ich werde Dir die Datei dann schicken.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## shredhead (20. September 2002)

Hallo Wolfgang,

danke für Dein Angebot.

Hier meine email-Adresse: [email protected]

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Pick (8. September 2004)

hi ho 

ich glaube ihr meint diese strecke 

http://www.bikeaholic.de/index.htm

Pfalz ->    

Zur Beschreibung der Testtour geht es >>> hier!

dann steht da schon alles


----------

